# Intel Sockel 2011 - Anregung für Beitrag in den kommenden Ausgaben



## Top Banana (8. April 2011)

*Intel Sockel 2011 - Anregung für Beitrag in den kommenden Ausgaben*

Hi PCGH Team ,

ich weiß nicht ob dieses Theama an diese Stelle passt, habe nach Foren für Wünsche und Anregungen, welche die neuen Beiträge in der kommenden Ausgabe betreffen gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.

Mich würde interessieren ob man sich in näherer Zukunft über einen Beitrag über den neuen Intel Sockel 2011 freuen kann?

Was kann er?
Lohnt es sich auf ihn zu warten, oder ist es besser durch den hohen Entwicklungsstandard beim Sockel 1366 noch in diesem Jahr zuzuschlagen?
Wie lange wird es nach der Einführung dauern, bis akzeptable Boards auf dem Markt sind?
usw..

Ich denke es gibt hier sehr viele Fragen, die für einen Ausführlichen Aritkel in den kommenden Ausgaben sprechen.


MFG 

Top Banana


----------



## jobo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Intel Sockel 2011 - Anregung für Beitrag in den kommenden Ausgaben*

^^^JA, das wäre ein gutes und interesantes Thema.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2011)

*AW: Intel Sockel 2011 - Anregung für Beitrag in den kommenden Ausgaben*

Für Wünsche dieser Art gibt es den Thread > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-ihr-euch-fuer-die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe.html

Bitte dort weiter machen.

-CLOSED-


----------

